# Trouble In The "Dream Hub"



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*This Futuristic Korean Real Estate Project Is On The Verge Of Collapse*









http://www.dezeen.com/2012/05/18/slideshow-feature-yongsan-international-business-district/



> Max Rosenberg|Mar. 14, 2013, 6:25 PM
> 
> The "Dream Hub" in Seoul was supposed to be a "city within a city" — home to a dozen skyscrapers, waterfront parks, and business and residential facilities.
> 
> ...



.




This megadevelopment in Seoul is nothing short of spectacular. Hopefully they can find the funds to move forward with it.









http://constructionfield.net/yongsan-international-business-district-block-h/









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/ar..._dragons_complex_for_seouls_yongsan_district/









http://aonthebox.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/5design-dragon-valley-retail-district/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*- FIN -*

*Korail votes to put a stop to Yongsan development*



> *"The 31 trillion won ($27 billion) Yongsan property development project, the largest-ever in Korean history, is officially dead in the water after a seven-year struggle.*
> 
> According to Korail, the largest stakeholder of the Yongsan International Business District development project yesterday, the company’s board of directors voted to revoke the project and land contracts. All 13 members of the board agreed to put an end to it. “Korail tried to normalize the project in order to minimize the social and economic loss for society, but private investors including Lotte Tour Development and Samsung C&T were opposed to our proposal,” the company said in a statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geemath wijesinghe (Mar 15, 2017)




----------

